# Why Dad's Buy



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_mBLWpdwnI...feature=related


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I love it. I miss those days.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What a great laugh!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

That is precious.

I've seen that before, but in a different setting...

The guys in my foresome laugh at me like that all the time!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> I love it. I miss those days.
> 
> Brad


Me too! But some of the days that follow . . .

Mike


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

That was to cute. I miss the days when my kids were fun. They are grown and gone now. and only return when they need or want something.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I so look forward to that.

Oh Honey can I get a Wii? Watch this.









Jim


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I have one about that age. I'll have to see if that will let the wife let me get a Wii!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

There are two adults in our house and we Wii almost every night! I love my Wii fit!


----------

